

Ask PG: How many applications? - regularjoe

Unlike other cycles, Y Combinator has recieved a lot of publicity lately.
This has changed somewhat the number of applications? How many have been received?
======
pg
We're not quoting numbers anymore, but more than last time.

It was over a year ago when we started to get a lot of press, though.

~~~
davidw
> We're not quoting numbers anymore

I'll be blunt and ask: why not?

~~~
vegashacker
PG says it's cause of the competition. The comment is "pre-10K-era", so it
doesn't seem to be available on news.yc, but you can see it here:

[http://nycs.bigheadlabs.com/search1/?q=disclose+application+...](http://nycs.bigheadlabs.com/search1/?q=disclose+application+numbers)

~~~
pg
The old items are back. They were only gone for a couple days.

The problem is bitrot in that search app; they use the old url. Try
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9066>

~~~
akkartik
Bitrot isn't the primary problem - you broke the old url. I save notes on what
I read, so it'd be nice if the urls were real permalinks.

------
nailer
(these numbers are completely rough, but what I've been working out in my
head)

Last season they had around 10 companies. These were the top 5%. So I gathered
there were two hundred applicants for that season.

PG says in another comment there were a lot more than before (probably because
of news.yc), so maybe double that for this year.

~~~
pg
The numbers from last cycle are public knowledge: 435 applications, 20 of
which we funded.

~~~
ryanspahn
Does YCombinator each semester fund 20 or sometimes it is less?

Also, who are the other organizations like YCombinator?

~~~
rms
They fund however many they think are qualified.

Techstars directly copied the model, Seedcamp is inspired by YC and invests a
little more for a bigger stake.

Two VCs, Lightspeed and Highland Capital have summer programs for student
entrepreneurs.

~~~
matth
Don't forget YEurope.

Apparently, Hacker News user "enki" started this one if I'm not mistaken.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=enki>

------
Mistone
okay - so no exact numbers for quantity - any comments on quality?

How original are the applications and product ideas this round?

